# Portmaster hangs on update



## amostock (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new on FreeBSD and I like the system, trying to do my best with the handbook and others messages on this forum. Excuse my english, it can be poor, I'm French. I have problems with updating my systems (test systems in Virtualbox and real systems on my eeePC) by portmaster.

When I run `# portmaster -Da` to upgrade my system, portmaster hangs, mostly on 
	
	



```
Creating a backup package
```
 waiting for my action. I tried `# portmaster -DaB` to prevent backup, but it's the same way. I have to press the return key, the press continue after that. I can't update 140 ports without being behind the screen.

I think it's due to pkg_delete, when I've pressed return key pkg_delete says:

```
pkg_delete: package "libevent2-2.0.19' is required by these other packages and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
firefox-16.0.1_1,1
firefox-i18n-16.0.1
```
It's the same for many ports, pkg_delete sees conflicts with XFCE4, for example.

Is there a way to automate this? To tell to pkg_delete not to confirm or hang on the delete process? Maybe I'm doing it wrong, I don't see anything in the documentation bout that.

Thanks!

Amaury.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2013)

Errm, Firefox 16? How old is this system? What version?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 6, 2013)

When it comes to huge ports (like Firefox), creating a backup package, especially on slow hardware, can take a considerable amount of time. As in minutes.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2013)

And when the system is fairly old it's sometimes simpler just to `# pkg_delete -a` and start over. Either that or you are going to spend a lot of time following /usr/ports/UPDATING and juggling versions and builds.


----------



## mix_room (Mar 6, 2013)

You could try http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12782. Then you can leave the machine for longer until you come back.


----------



## amostock (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank a lot for answers!

My system on example is an FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE, just installed from binary (pkg_add). Sorry I missed to talk about that.

Firefox 16 with libevent is an example, I have lots of messages from pkg_delete for lots of ports upgraded (for example with thunar and xfce4.10 when updating).

I don't think it can just take an amount of time, I already waited a lot few days ago. For a little package, it could be the same. And on my Virtualbox (2 cores i5 @3Ghz / 2Go RAM), I can see with icons there's no disk or net activity, it's just "waiting" until I press the return key. Really strange... 
Maybe I don't use the correct options, but I tried a lot from the man 
It's possible I misunderstood portmaster or the ports tree system.

Maybe yes, the best solution is to `pkg_delete` all and restart just with /usr/ports. With a full compiled FreeBSD 9.1 (always on Virtualbox), it seems to be ok. It's my linux's side who wants to use binary from freebsd FreeBSD's FTP 

Really sorry to be so noob, and thank again for your help, it's great.


----------



## amostock (Mar 10, 2013)

I come back with new...
I have exactly the same problem on two other FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE systems, 100% made by sources with ports tree, with fresh versions. On Virtualbox, and on my main computer (i5@3Ghz - 8 Go RAM). It's not a binary, old or performance problem.

[CMD=""]pkg_delete[/CMD] seems to freeze [CMD=""]portmaster[/CMD] upgrade, I always have to press the Return key to pass a step. I tried [CMD=""]portmaster -aD[/CMD] and [CMD=""]portmaster -aDB[/CMD], vainly. I have a short message before process switch to next steps: 
	
	



```
pkg_delete: package 'NAME_OF_PACKAGE' is required by these other packages and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
```

I waited a couple of hours for test, process seems to really freeze until "return" key is pressed. If I don't upgrade for five days, I have for example 55 ports to upgrade, I can't leave computer for hours for pressing "return".

I can't find any thread on this problem, I can't understand what I'm doing wrong, am I the lonely guy for who portmaster doesn't work automatically?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2013)

amostock said:
			
		

> ```
> pkg_delete: package 'NAME_OF_PACKAGE' is required by these other packages
> and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
> ```



That is normal and can be ignored.



> I can't find any thread on this problem, I can't understand what I'm doing wrong, am I the lonely guy for who portmaster doesn't work automatically ? ^^



In a word: yes.  There is good news.  Since it does this for you on multiple machines, it's not a hardware or software failure.

Almost certainly it is something you are doing.  Something that is not part of the default, a nonstandard shell, securelevel setting, customizations in /etc/rc.conf or /etc/make.conf.

So start with that: what do you change from the default settings?


----------



## amostock (Mar 10, 2013)

Well... I think it's solved!  Thanks to you, you gave me hope and a direction to search. 

My /etc/rc.conf and /etc/make.conf are basics, so I tried to reinstall portmaster without any option. On my systems, I had compiled portmaster with bash and zsh support, and PKN2NG too. Without them, [cmd=]portmaster -aD[/CMD] works like a charm, backup step doesn't take more than 3 seconds and process goes on! 

Thanks a lot guys, for answers and time.

Amaury.


----------

